# Kingston FURY DDR5 Review Event



## tamatarpakoda (Feb 24, 2022)

*Be a part of the next-generation gaming experience with DDR5!*
*Kingston invites Digit Geek Patrons to test the performance of the DDR5 PC set-up*​
*Introduction*
DDR5 is the next leap in the evolution of RAM and if you are looking to upgrade from DDR4, it is the right moment to do so!

Kingston brings an exhilarating opportunity for the members of the Digit Geek Forum to test the ultimate performance of a fully functional gaming PC, powered by the *Kingston FURY Beast DDR5 RAM* and based on the latest Intel 12th-Gen Core ‘Alder Lake’ processors with MSI motherboard. To participate in the contest, fill out the application form and we’ll pick the top 8 contestants to share their gaming experience with the evolutionary power of DDR5.

*Kingston FURY DDR5 Review Event*
● Reviewer shortlisting period: February 24 - March 10, 2022 (selected reviewers will be announced on March 12, 2022)​● How to enter: Register via *>>* *Google Form link* *<<*​● Review products specs: *rest of PC components need to be prepared by the applicant​○ Kingston FURY Beast DDR5 Memory (2x 16GB = 32GB)​○ Kingston FURY Renegade SSD (2TB)​○ Intel Core i9-12900K CPU​○ MSI MAG Z690 Tomahawk WiFi (DDR5 variant)​○ MSI GeForce RTX 3060 Ventus 2X OC​○ MSI A750GF Power Supply​
Don’t miss out on this opportunity to build and review a PC set with the latest and fastest products!
*UPDATE 1:*

Please check your email IDs for a confirmation mail and respond at the earliest.

*UPDATE 2: Reviews List*
SaiyanGoku - Link
sygeek - Link
Cyberghost - Link
archith94 - Link
PradyMax - Link
NekoNek0Nii - Link
SatSez333 - Link
anirudh68 - Link

*UPDATE 3: Contest closed*
Winners to be announced shortly

*UPDATE 4: Winners List*
SaiyanGoku - Link
sygeek - Link
Cyberghost - Link
(In no particular order)

*UPDATE 5: Vouchers and Goodies shipped and received*
Thank you all for participating in the contest. We'll strive to bring more of these for the forum peeps!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2022)

Does this mean that participants must build a PC with the given specs and post a review to be featured?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 24, 2022)

Questions:


tamatarpakoda said:


> ●  *rest of PC components



So, a monitor, keyboard, mouse, etc peripherals only, right?
Case airflow can also impact the thermal performance. Wouldn't that be a variable you won't be able to control here?
Also, what about cooler for 12900K? I suspect a NH-D15 would be required.
The form has two "Email" fields. Is this intentional?
Is a laptop considered as a PC in this contest's PoV?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Feb 25, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Does this mean that participants must build a PC with the given specs and post a review to be featured?



Yes. However, this doesn't mean that you need to build the PC within a chassis. You could have an open bench system as well.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Feb 25, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Questions:
> 
> 
> So, a monitor, keyboard, mouse, etc peripherals only, right?
> ...



1. That and a cooler. If you don't have a compatible cooler, then we can arrange for that as well.
2. Depends on the workload. If you're stressing the RAM modules then they already have heatsinks on them that are rated to dissipate whatever heat the modules will generate. 
3. We can arrange this. NH-D15 or an AIO with 240/280mm radiator is fine.
4. In case folks don't want the Gmail ID to be the primary ID for communication.
5. If you tinker with it and are well-versed with PC components and have tweaked performance metrics in the past, then I don't see why not. At the end of the day, we're just interested in folks who can try out as many diverse workloads on the DDR5 system as they wish to. The objective is to have fun ... and for us to get a 1500 word write-up about your experience across workloads.


----------



## sygeek (Mar 14, 2022)

Is this event still active?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 14, 2022)

Yes. Please check your email IDs for my mail. We’ve started dispatching sets to the first two candidates.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 14, 2022)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Yes. Please check your email IDs for my mail. We’ve started dispatching sets to the first two candidates.





tamatarpakoda said:


> (selected reviewers will be announced on March 12, 2022)


May I know if this announcement did happen?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 14, 2022)

Not yet. I'm still waiting for a few more people to confirm on email. 

I can update the main post with the names of the selected candidates.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 14, 2022)

sygeek said:


> Is this event still active?


BTW, you still haven't responded on email. Could you please check your email?


----------



## sygeek (Mar 14, 2022)

tamatarpakoda said:


> BTW, you still haven't responded on email. Could you please check your email?


Oh, I thought I wasn't selected. I didn't receive any mail.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 14, 2022)

I've resent the emails. Please check.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 14, 2022)

tamatarpakoda said:


> I've resent the emails. Please check.


Got your resent email


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 14, 2022)

I didn't get


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 15, 2022)

tamatarpakoda said:


> I've resent the emails. Please check.


I've checked and replied to it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2022)

sygeek said:


> Oh, I thought I wasn't selected. I didn't receive any mail.


Did you get any other email after the one which was sent on 14th March afternoon?


----------



## sygeek (Mar 19, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Did you get any other email after the one which was sent on 14th March afternoon?


nope


----------



## sygeek (Mar 31, 2022)

Received all the parts yesterday. I'll share the pics and the review process in a new thread, when I start tomorrow evening.

Is there anything specific you guys are looking for in the review for us to highlight?

Edit: Haven't added much here as of now, other than images. Review thread.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 6, 2022)

do we have to send the units back to digit after review?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 6, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> do we have to send the units back to digit after review?


Yes. Do you expect to keep the stuff for free?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 6, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes. Do you expect to keep the stuff for free?


I expected it as a gift from digit for our hardwork all these years


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 6, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> do we have to send the units back to digit after review?


@Raaabo  will come to your house to collect the parts if you don't send it back!


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> @Raaabo  will come to your house to collect the parts if you don't send it back!


 That would be bigger than any gift


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 23, 2022)

Guys! Post links to your reviews so we all can read them too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 23, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Guys! Post links to your reviews so we all can read them too.


Sorry, got caught up in work. Trying to complete it ASAP.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2022)

tamatarpakoda said:


> *UPDATE 3: Contest closed*
> Winners to be announced shortly





> Last edited: Jun 24, 2022



May I know if there has been any update on this?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jul 28, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> May I know if there has been any update on this?


Yes. Kingston is arranging for the prizes. 
Will update here in a day or two once we get more details.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Aug 5, 2022)

Please send me an email if your addresses have changed. If not, we'll start shipping the stuff directly to you in the coming week.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 9, 2022)

What'd you guys win?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2022)

sygeek said:


> What'd you guys win?


*i.imgflip.com/40noj6.jpg


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Aug 10, 2022)

We're checking with the Kingston Team regularly. We should be getting the prizes in a day or two. 
Shipping will begin next week. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 10, 2022)

tamatarpakoda said:


> We're checking with the Kingston Team regularly. We should be getting the prizes in a day or two.
> Shipping will begin next week. Sorry for the delay.


What prizes though? Rams?ssds? Also who won? everyone getting who participated?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Aug 10, 2022)

There are Amazon vouchers and merch on the way. Don't know the exact details till the shipment arrives.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Aug 11, 2022)

Update: We have received the Gift Hamper Bags from Kingston. Shipping will happen tomorrow.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Aug 23, 2022)

It's been more than a week since the bags were shipped. 

Let me know if you guys have received them.

Vouchers will be emailed shortly.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 23, 2022)

tamatarpakoda said:


> It's been more than a week since the bags were shipped.
> 
> Let me know if you guys have received them.
> 
> Vouchers will be emailed shortly.


I've received the goodies. Could you please update OP with the list of winners and what they/we won?


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Aug 29, 2022)

Just waiting for the vouchers from Kingston. Once that's in, I'll update the OP.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Sep 5, 2022)

Alright peeps! The vouchers are in. Emailing them to the winners today.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Sep 19, 2022)

Vouchers have been sent and received by the top reviewers. 

Thank you all for participating in the contest.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 19, 2022)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Vouchers have been sent and received by the top reviewers.
> 
> Thank you all for participating in the contest.


vouchers of how much worth?


----------

